# The Canadian Fallen Firefighters Foundation and Baskins Robbins 31 Cent Scoops



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Mar 2009)

BASKIN ROBBINS 31 CENT SCOOP NIGHT
Wednesday April 29, 5-10 pm
 The Canadian Fallen Firefighters Foundation is pleased to announce a partnership with Baskin Robbins Canada to raise funds for the Foundation. On Wednesday April 29, from 5-10 p.m. all participating Canada wide Baskin Robbins Ice Cream stores will offer 31 cent ice cream scoops and encourage visitors to make a donation to the C.F.F.F. while there. Firefighters and fire trucks may visit some stores during this time to hand-out fire safety information and help as “celebrity scoopers”.
For the Baskin Robbins location in your area please visit www.baskinrobbins.ca
For more information please contact our Fundraising Chairman, Director Dave Sheen, Division Chief Toronto Fire Services at: Ontario@cfff.ca.


----------

